
Everything Old Is New Again: Quoted Domain Specific Languages [video] - poppingtonic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlBwJ4rvz5c
======
tome
Unfortunately quoted DSLs are limited because any value encoded in one has to
be statically known. You can't generate values at runtime. Luckily for the
case of SQL generation at least you don't need quotation. Examples from the
Haskell world which demonstrate this include Opaleye and HaskellDB.
(Disclaimer: I'm the author of Opaleye.)

[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/opaleye](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/opaleye)

[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/haskelldb](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/haskelldb)

